# Basement Rough in water table



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about this one :blink:.

What started off as adding a basement bathroom might be getting ugly. I had the crew open up the concrete across the width of the home to add a basement 3 piece. The main copper supply line had to be moved as the water meter was at the back of the house and the service was from the front. I had the city turn off the water at 8am and the plumber plan to move the water meter about 5 feet. With the floor opened up, the hole filled with a normal amount of water (a few inches). The pumbler kept finding pin hole leaks in the main line and I had to open more concrete to fine a non leaking pipe. $500 later and no water for 24 hours for a simple move the meter call. It was the first time I had to call the homeowner at work and give then the bad news that they only get 1 flush tonight!

Now the rough in is done and tested perfectly. I filled in the holes and poured concrete. Its been over a week and I can still see some water sitting on top of the concrete. Its only about a cup but I have a bad feeling that the entire service line is full of holes and I should remove the entire line (30 feet) back to the street. 

The water quality is terrible in Waterloo Ontario and the pipes are in rough shape. This water issue was always hidden before I opened up the floor. 

Do you think the surface water (about 1/2 cup) on the concrete will dry up and I shouldn't worry?

Any advice would be appreciated,

Thanks, Jeff


----------

